# SOCIOS BIKE CLUB



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

IF U HAVE ANY PICS OF OUR BIKES FEEL FREE TO POST THEM UP IN HERE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

you guys have bad ass bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 9 2010, 06:28 AM~19023693
> *you guys have bad ass bikes :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

old pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 9 2010, 06:28 AM~19023693
> *you guys have bad ass bikes :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 03:21 AM~19023348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First car show back in 2001. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 04:16 AM~19023418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never seen those pics. I cant wait to finish this trike. :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup EL RAIDER . I AM LOOKING FOR THE LITTLE POPEYE TRICYCLE IS HE FROM UP NORTH .HE WAS AT THE SUPER SHOW. THANK HOMIE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 9 2010, 09:19 AM~19024531
> *
> *


sup gabe do u have any pic of ur 16''


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

some of the 1st bikes in the club back in the day


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 04:26 AM~19023429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS THE LAST TIME I SEEN THAT TRIKE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 9 2010, 11:23 AM~19025407
> *THAT WAS THE LAST TIME I SEEN THAT TRIKE
> *


yup


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lookin good homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 9 2010, 02:47 PM~19026867
> *lookin good homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 11:23 AM~19024951
> *some of the 1st bikes in the club back in the day
> 
> 
> ...


thats was an old CE bike from woodland


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im supprised you guys havent posted up a topic before


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 04:21 AM~19023348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat foo is a giant


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 09:33 AM~19024603
> *sup gabe do u have any pic of ur 16''
> *


I will check


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2010, 04:48 PM~19027753
> *im supprised you guys havent posted up a topic before
> *


i just finely had the time to do one


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2010, 04:52 PM~19027780
> *dat foo is a giant
> *



hahaha


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

exelent topic mikey :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Nov 9 2010, 09:08 PM~19030025
> *exelent topic mikey :biggrin:
> *


X2 NICE!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 9 2010, 07:47 AM~19024052
> *wussup EL RAIDER . I AM LOOKING FOR THE LITTLE POPEYE TRICYCLE IS HE FROM UP NORTH .HE WAS AT THE SUPER SHOW.  THANK HOMIE
> *




was up homie cool talking to you at the TRAFFIC show but no sorry I don't know who that bike belongs to.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2010, 04:52 PM~19027780
> *dat foo is a giant
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i hope to meet raul and mike one day..they seem pretty cool guys..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 10 2010, 02:00 PM~19034968
> *i hope to meet raul and mike one day..they seem pretty cool guys..
> *


lol crazy art


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 09:56 PM~19029921
> *i just finely had the time to do one
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Jesse has some nice pics of lil raider maybe he'll post them up


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 10 2010, 05:24 PM~19036394
> *Jesse has some nice pics of lil raider maybe he'll post them up
> *


  TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 10 2010, 02:00 PM~19034968
> *i hope to meet raul and mike one day..they seem pretty cool guys..
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 10 2010, 10:44 PM~19038905
> *X2
> *


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin: how did your club do at the TRAFFIC show ??? :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 10 2010, 11:24 PM~19039450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 9 2010, 09:44 PM~19030307
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Que onda carlos... how u been bro??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]




























[/quote]










[/quote]










[/quote]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Nov 11 2010, 10:30 PM~19048210
> *
> *


Que Onda Sal post some pics of you bike


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 10 2010, 02:00 PM~19034968
> *i hope to meet raul and mike one day..they seem pretty cool guys..
> *


Not really :nosad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 12 2010, 08:12 AM~19050316
> *Not really  :nosad:
> *


lol


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Hey Socios I Like All U Guys Bikes Nice Work...... *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

>





























[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
Yo Nice Work Homie I Love The All Bike!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

>











[/quote]








[/quote]
[/quote]
Yo Nice Work Homie I Love The All Bike!!!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


thx


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sup Socios.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 12 2010, 02:53 PM~19053306
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 11 2010, 11:00 PM~19048512
> *Que Onda Sal post some pics of you bike
> *


nothin much gabe how bout you


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

3 years ago


























today


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: haha last member at the show


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin: 








last year


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Nov 13 2010, 08:15 PM~19061732
> *nothin much gabe how bout you
> *


Aqui nomas kickin it . Pics look good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 14 2010, 10:29 AM~19064560
> *Aqui nomas kickin it . Pics look good
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 15 2010, 02:35 PM~19074092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the bike me and Gabe put together and haza design did the mods


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 14 2010, 10:29 AM~19064560
> *Aqui nomas kickin it . Pics look good
> *


thanks gabe  
started taking off the moldings off the bomb and glass interior completly striped to the metal :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 14 2010, 10:32 AM~19064578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 good shot


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2010, 11:00 PM~19078715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good pic


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's one for you mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 15 2010, 10:49 PM~19079294
> *Here's one for you mikey
> 
> 
> ...


oh snaps that was way back


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 15 2010, 11:49 PM~19079294
> *Here's one for you mikey
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats old


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2010, 10:54 PM~19079358
> *yea thats old
> *


sup bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing much just trying to get over that nasty food I had


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2010, 10:58 PM~19079404
> *nothing much just trying to get over that nasty food I had
> *


we will go someware eles next time


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 15 2010, 11:59 PM~19079413
> *we will go someware eles next time
> *


everthing was good but that steak :barf:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2010, 11:00 PM~19079426
> *everthing was good but that steak  :barf:
> *


lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a good time with you guys I hope raul gets back into it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a good time with you guys I hope raul gets back into it


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 16 2010, 09:32 AM~19081902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 16 2010, 12:35 PM~19081924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HERES SOMETHIN FOR SOCIOS B.C.  

























pic by ONEOFAKIND


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 17 2010, 04:53 PM~19094731
> *HERES SOMETHIN FOR SOCIOS B.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Chingon


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 17 2010, 11:20 AM~19091799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad asss


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 17 2010, 04:53 PM~19094731
> *HERES SOMETHIN FOR SOCIOS B.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

real nice pic's....bikes are to perfection :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 15 2010, 09:49 PM~19079294
> *Here's one for you mikey
> 
> 
> ...


is that a cop back there?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HOPE TOO SEE SOCIOS B.C IN FRESNO ON DEC 11 FOR THE TOY DRIVE BIKE SHOW..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 21 2010, 01:09 PM~19124977
> *HOPE TOO SEE SOCIOS B.C IN FRESNO ON DEC 11 FOR THE TOY DRIVE BIKE SHOW..
> *


will try ill talk to Raul bout it oh hey Wat classes they having


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 21 2010, 01:09 PM~19124977
> *HOPE TOO SEE SOCIOS B.C IN FRESNO ON DEC 11 FOR THE TOY DRIVE BIKE SHOW..
> *


Any more details?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Check the topic or give gilly a call he will be judging...559.495.5076


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Nov 17 2010, 10:20 AM~19091799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CLOWN CONFUSION AND SUGAR RUSH


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:59 PM~19133878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THATS A BADD ASS PIC..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 22 2010, 02:16 PM~19133996
> *:biggrin: THATS A BADD ASS PIC..
> *


thanks bro had to lay on the drive way to take that pic u know how that is


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 02:18 PM~19134017
> *thanks bro had to lay on the drive way to take that pic u know how that is
> *


HAHA...YUP THATS BAD ASS THO I HOPE YOU BRING THOSE TO FRESNO... :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

whats up socios :biggrin: hows th eholidays


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Nov 26 2010, 01:01 AM~19167478
> *whats up socios :biggrin:  hows th eholidays
> *


What's up homie. I'm sorry I didnt call but u been busy.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:|


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 12:59 PM~19133878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good bro


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 09:59 PM~19133878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful picture!!! :0


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2010, 11:42 AM~19168855
> *What's up homie. I'm sorry I didnt call but u been busy.
> *


whats up raul how was the holiday :biggrin: 
its fine i was busy with fam but there will always be a next time


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 27 2010, 11:59 PM~19180342
> *beautiful picture!!! :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 22 2010, 01:59 PM~19133878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOCIOS BIKE CLUB TO THE TOP


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Nov 28 2010, 09:25 PM~19186579
> *SOCIOS BIKE CLUB TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 30 2010, 04:55 PM~19203359
> *
> *


sup gabe


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

at a photo shoot friday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 30 2010, 07:37 PM~19203751
> *at a photo shoot friday
> 
> 
> ...


for a bike thats on vacation it's doing alot, lol

thats what up bro, very nice


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 05:41 PM~19203784
> *for a bike thats on vacation it's doing alot, lol
> 
> thats what up bro, very nice
> *


yup vacation from shows so that i have time to show sugar rush


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 30 2010, 05:37 PM~19203751
> *at a photo shoot friday
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice...comgrats mike...well deserved bad ass bike...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 30 2010, 05:44 PM~19203801
> *yup vacation from shows so that i have time to show sugar rush
> *


 I hope u have time to show sugar rush dec.11 in malaga...lol..(same spot were te streetlow show was)..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 30 2010, 06:25 PM~19204118
> *I hope u have time to show sugar rush dec.11 in malaga...lol..(same spot were te streetlow show was)..
> *


 It at that park?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 30 2010, 06:25 PM~19204118
> *I hope u have time to show sugar rush dec.11 in malaga...lol..(same spot were te streetlow show was)..
> *


will need to find some one thats down to go unless they go whit out me will see bro i really want to go


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2010, 06:42 PM~19204251
> *It at that park?
> *


 Yup malaga park....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 30 2010, 07:13 PM~19204535
> *will need to find some one thats down to go unless they go whit out me will see bro i really want to go
> *


 Cool....


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 30 2010, 07:25 PM~19204641
> *Cool....
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 30 2010, 07:13 PM~19204535
> *will need to find some one thats down to go unless they go whit out me will see bro i really want to go
> *



then don't ask Raul to go :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 03:46 AM~19234860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a real pic?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nope


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 03:46 AM~19234860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Dec 8 2010, 12:38 PM~19273135
> *
> *


X916


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 30 2010, 06:25 PM~19204118
> *I hope u have time to show sugar rush dec.11 in malaga...lol..(same spot were te streetlow show was)..
> *


I cant make it bro. Im going to be up in Reno this weekend.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Thats cool homie..have a safe trip.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=21130.0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 30 2010, 07:25 PM~19204641
> *Cool....
> *


cant make it bro theres no one down to go but ill change that try to make it next year


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 10 2010, 11:45 AM~19291934
> *http://www.chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=21130.0
> *


bike looking fresh bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

how is evrey one doing


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*To
The
Top
For The Homies Socios......* :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 15 2010, 11:01 AM~19333292
> *To
> The
> Top
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 15 2010, 11:04 AM~19333325
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's Good Big Homie.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 15 2010, 11:17 AM~19333425
> *What's Good Big Homie.....
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 15 2010, 11:01 AM~19333292
> *To
> The
> Top
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

We still need to take pics of Netos kids bikes so we can post them up on here


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Dec 15 2010, 11:01 PM~19339699
> *We still need to take pics of Netos kids bikes so we can post them up on here
> *


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas from mini impressions bc


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 24 2010, 01:01 PM~19412231
> *Merry Christmas from mini impressions bc
> 
> 
> ...


thank u bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Merry christmas Socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

merry x-mas fam :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

merry christmas socios homies


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS GUYS/ GIRLS BE SAFE HAVE A GOOD YEAR


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

happy new years :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some awards I found from back in the day. I thought I would share. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My personal favorite award. :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2011, 03:36 PM~19475638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gaby: That's cause it's yours :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup gabe boss man we going to that picnic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 2 2011, 02:35 PM~19482783
> *Gaby: That's cause it's yours  :biggrin:
> *


  how was your new years?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 3 2011, 06:24 PM~19493478
> *sup gabe boss man we going to that picnic
> *


X2


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 07:03 PM~19493932
> *  how was your new years?
> *


Gaby : Was really good I got drunk as can be so I was very very happy :biggrin: Mike was out by 1 a.m. :uh: (and no one got sick from my cooking  )


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2011, 04:31 PM~19475601
> *Some awards I found from back in the day. I thought I would share.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those are the only award you got cuz when my bike was out it took everything eles lol jk how are you bro :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2011, 07:24 PM~19494187
> *those are the only award you got cuz when my bike was out it took everything eles lol jk how are you bro  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 3 2011, 07:20 PM~19494143
> *Gaby : Was really good I got drunk as can be so I was very very happy :biggrin:  Mike was out by 1 a.m. :uh:  (and no one got sick from my cooking   )
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2011, 07:24 PM~19494187
> *those are the only award you got cuz when my bike was out it took everything eles lol jk how are you bro  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: I also got best trike if Im not mistaken. :biggrin: I think thats the year that it rained and we went to that show twice? I cant remember.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:55 PM~19495298
> *:nono: I also got best trike if Im not mistaken.  :biggrin:  I think thats the year that it rained and we went to that show twice? I cant remember.
> *


yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 08:55 PM~19495298
> *:nono: I also got best trike if Im not mistaken.  :biggrin:  I think thats the year that it rained and we went to that show twice? I cant remember.
> *


i place 1st both times whit the same juged card lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2011, 09:55 PM~19495298
> *:nono: I also got best trike if Im not mistaken.  :biggrin:  I think thats the year that it rained and we went to that show twice? I cant remember.
> *


 :thumbsup: how you been


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ya socios ready for this year


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Jan 3 2011, 06:24 PM~19493478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres a old school bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

these are 2 of our new bikes in the club


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 07:08 PM~19513970
> *these are 2 of our new bikes in the club
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice where they from


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 06:20 PM~19514096
> *those are nice where they from
> *


not sure


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2011, 03:36 PM~19475638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 06:08 PM~19513970
> *these are 2 of our new bikes in the club
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: 
u know where the from
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 06:20 PM~19514096
> *those are nice where they from
> *


There from Socios.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup yup


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

bump for the homies


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> these are 2 of our new bikes in the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

to the top for the homies


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2011, 05:47 PM~19524138
> *There from Socios.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 12 2011, 09:41 PM~19581144
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

was up Socios plannen our second event hope you guys can make it out in full force this time.. shaooo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 17 2011, 01:35 AM~19617825
> *was up Socios plannen  our second event hope you guys can make it out in full force this time.. shaooo
> *


  Let us know the details when you guys figure it all out. We got some new members who are ready to hit the shows.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New Socios bike member. Almost ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## GALAXY (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 06:03 PM~19513927
> *heres a old school bike
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE MY SELF LIKE 7YRS AGO :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 17 2011, 01:35 AM~19617825
> *was up Socios plannen  our second event hope you guys can make it out in full force this time.. shaooo
> *



you know LIL RAIDER will be there


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up homies


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SOCIOS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 25 2011, 07:55 PM~19697693
> *SOCIOS
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 07:03 PM~19513927
> *heres a old school bike
> 
> 
> ...


i heard the guy in the white t went to prison for masterbateing to much??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 25 2011, 10:57 PM~19699616
> *i heard the guy in the white t went to prison for masterbateing to much??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 25 2011, 10:57 PM~19699616
> *The guy in the white t sent me to prison for masterbateing to much??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT for Socios!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2011, 12:15 AM~19700228
> *:yes:
> *



don't ever shake my hand :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 26 2011, 12:51 PM~19703633
> *don't ever shake my hand  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ok, hugs from now on cabron.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2011, 01:25 PM~19703886
> *:roflmao:  ok, hugs from now on cabron.
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 26 2011, 01:27 PM~19703894
> *:rofl:
> *


What's up homie. You wanna meet in woodland this weekend? Next weekend is the Superbowl and I'm going to be watching the game. :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2011, 01:25 PM~19703886
> *:roflmao:  ok, hugs from now on cabron.
> *


wuts up you sexy bitch :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 26 2011, 02:06 PM~19704156
> *wuts up you sexy bitch :biggrin:
> *


Whats up. :| When are we working on stuff again? :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2011, 01:37 PM~19703964
> *What's up homie. You wanna meet in woodland this weekend? Next weekend is the Superbowl and I'm going to be watching the game.  :biggrin:
> *


whats raul and dam i no yea has 2 b this weekend but got to make shure k il let u no


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup guys see u feb 13 at our club meeting


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 26 2011, 05:20 PM~19705842
> *sup guys see u feb 13 at our club meeting
> *


FOSHO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 26 2011, 04:25 PM~19705293
> *whats raul and dam i no yea has 2 b this weekend but got to make shure k il let u no
> *


Or if it can wait, we can just do everything at the meeting on the 13th? :dunno:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2011, 05:40 PM~19705989
> *Or if it can wait, we can just do everything at the meeting on the 13th?  :dunno:
> *


im going to try for sunday to give u the money earlyer for the tickets of the 10th year party :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 26 2011, 07:29 PM~19706961
> *im going to try for sunday to give u the money earlyer for the tickets of the 10th year party :biggrin:
> *


just go to the main source


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 26 2011, 07:29 PM~19706961
> *im going to try for sunday to give u the money earlyer for the tickets of the 10th year party :biggrin:
> *


YEA MAYBE


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2011, 03:40 PM~19704972
> *Whats up.  :|  When are we working on stuff again?  :biggrin:
> *


just give me a call when u want to come over im doing bodywork right now on gabys brothers bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 26 2011, 08:12 PM~19707429
> *just give me a call when u want to come over im doing bodywork right now on gabys brothers bike
> *


  Maybe saturday I will head out there.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

were is the meeting going to be


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jan 26 2011, 09:55 PM~19708726
> *
> were is the meeting going to be
> *


ware the car show is going to be


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Jan 26 2011, 09:55 PM~19708726
> *
> were is the meeting going to be
> *


Same place we took the club pics for LRM.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2011, 08:20 PM~19707526
> *  Maybe saturday I will head out there.
> *


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 PM~19708743
> *ware the car show is going to be
> *


wut time????????can non club members roll? :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

ok cool :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 26 2011, 10:25 PM~19709168
> *wut time????????can non club members roll? :biggrin:
> *


I dont see why not. :biggrin: Sunday the 13th, 1pm at Consumnes River College.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2011, 08:20 PM~19707526
> *  saturday I will head out there.
> *


i fixed it for you bro :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

The meeting will be Sunday Feb. 13th, 1pm at Consumnes River College.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 27 2011, 08:21 AM~19711615
> *The meeting will be Sunday Feb. 13th, 1pm at Consumnes River College.
> 
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 26 2011, 09:57 PM~19708743
> *ware the car show is going to be
> *


what you doing ???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:22 PM~19718243
> *what you doing ???
> *


getting ready for work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 27 2011, 09:23 PM~19718255
> *getting ready for work
> *


oh


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:24 PM~19718271
> *oh
> *


wat u doing


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 27 2011, 09:26 PM~19718296
> *wat u doing
> *


getting yelled at lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i think am hungry its time to get something to eat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:27 PM~19718306
> *getting yelled at lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2011, 09:32 PM~19718372
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up buddie :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:29 PM~19718340
> *i think am hungry its time to get something to eat
> *


lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

fruit loops


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:37 PM~19718427
> *what up buddie :biggrin:
> *


I just moved my computer, printers and a bunch of other shit into another room were going to call "the office".  I just hooked up the little surround sound thing to my computer and its hella loud. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:40 PM~19718470
> *fruit loops
> *


thats wat i ate


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:40 PM~19718470
> *fruit loops
> *


Im about to hit up burger king myself.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 27 2011, 09:42 PM~19718491
> *thats wat i ate
> *


great minds think alike :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2011, 09:41 PM~19718488
> *I just moved my computer, printers and a bunch of other shit into another room were going to call "the office".    I just hooked up the little surround sound thing to my computer and its hella loud.  :biggrin:
> *


ball got an OFFICE  
cool hook it up with a chicken sanwich


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 27 2011, 09:44 PM~19718524
> *ball got an OFFICE
> cool  hook it up with a chicken sanwich
> *


Next time your out here. Just bring the potatoes. :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

we going to get them tomorrow ill get you one it will last you a month


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

STILL SANDING uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 27 2011, 10:12 PM~19718859
> *STILL SANDING uffin:
> *


Any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2011, 10:12 PM~19718870
> *Any pics?  :biggrin:
> *


NT YET BUT SOON WEN ITS READY FOR PAINT, ALMOST!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:33 AM~19722535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

SOME OF THE MEMBERS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 28 2011, 02:58 PM~19724003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:33 AM~19722535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos bike is this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 28 2011, 08:19 PM~19726152
> *whos bike is this
> *


It could be yours if the price is right.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2011, 10:04 PM~19726976
> *It could be yours if the price is right.
> *


will i paid 75 for the one i had and it was all togther


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 28 2011, 10:18 PM~19727120
> *will i paid 75 for the one i had and it was all togther
> *


i have all the part to put it together can get others if need


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 28 2011, 11:03 PM~19727550
> *i have all the part to put it together can get others if need
> *


i would but i got to much projects lol shit i just did 2 bikes at the same time


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 29 2011, 09:25 AM~19729529
> *i would but i got to much projects lol shit i just did 2 bikes at the same time
> *


but you the man you can do 6 at one time :happysad:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

DOES ANY ONE GOT A LONGER STEERING TUBE LAYN AROUND FOR SALE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 29 2011, 04:50 PM~19731909
> *DOES ANY ONE GOT A LONGER STEERING TUBE LAYN AROUND FOR SALE?
> *


Lesstime said he can sell you one for cheap!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2011, 05:16 PM~19732052
> *Lesstime said he can sell you one for cheap!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ill do the best i can bro you know this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 29 2011, 05:21 PM~19732085
> *ill do the best i can bro you know this
> *


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 29 2011, 05:21 PM~19732085
> *ill do the best i can bro you know this
> *


OK THANX DO U GOT IT NOW?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 29 2011, 07:41 PM~19733001
> *OK THANX DO U GOT IT NOW?
> *


i can order it and have it to you with in 2 weeks


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 29 2011, 07:45 PM~19733033
> *i can order it and have it to you with in 2 weeks
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 29 2011, 07:45 PM~19733033
> *i can order it and have it to you with in 2 weeks
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2011, 07:47 PM~19733045
> *
> *


i can only get it to you/him as fast as i get it bro


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2011, 07:47 PM~19733045
> *
> *


IT OK BUT YEA RAUL IL JUST SEE U AT THE MEETING K


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 29 2011, 07:58 PM~19733128
> *IT OK BUT YEA RAUL IL JUST SEE U AT THE MEETING K
> *


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

THE WILLIAMS GUYS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 02:12 PM~19737819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 02:12 PM~19737819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wat im talking about


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 30 2011, 05:59 PM~19739427
> *thats wat im talking about
> *


 :h5:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 01:12 PM~19737819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so i just bought some tools they will be here on the 7th 


raul dont worry i got you i had been bidding on this be for we talked


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 30 2011, 05:59 PM~19739427
> *thats wat im talking about
> *


yea when we first joined :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 02:12 PM~19737819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Jan 30 2011, 01:12 PM~19737819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what's up vato's


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Everyone's asleep :ugh:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

tTt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what you guy's think?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 12:57 PM~19788043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mini tanks? Do they hold any pressure? Did you get them tested?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2011, 03:05 PM~19788907
> *Mini tanks? Do they hold any pressure? Did you get them tested?
> *


getting tested on monday even though i wont use them for air but it be nice to know in case i want to sale after test they getting striped and polished then engraved :happysad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 11:57 AM~19788043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit! who made them? do they work?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 02:12 PM~19788962
> *getting tested on monday even though i wont use them for air  but it be nice to know in case i want to sale after test they getting striped and polished then engraved  :happysad:
> *


why wont you use them? i thought the numbers had to be on the tank to get them re-filled? hit me up if they work and you wanna sell them!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 4 2011, 02:57 PM~19788043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but dangerous


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 4 2011, 04:23 PM~19789511
> *why wont you use them? i thought the numbers had to be on the tank to get them re-filled? hit me up if they work and you wanna sell them!
> *


just got to know who to talk to :happysad:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 6 2011, 10:00 PM~19805384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 6 2011, 10:00 PM~19805384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i tryed to pm you back but it was full


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 08:40 PM~19814432
> *i tryed to pm you back but it was full
> *


my bad lol but just cleaned it lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

o where o where is every one at o where o where can they be


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 8 2011, 08:38 PM~19823156
> *o where o where is every one at o where o where can they be
> *


thats wat im sayn lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lolhahahah


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : I'm here too so is Mike and apparently Raul is out getting violated by his insurance company ... sorry Raul hope it doesn't hurt too much :happysad:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Whats up Socios


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 12 2011, 12:56 AM~19850532
> *:uh:
> *


SUB GABE SEE U TOMORROW GOOD THING THE MEETING IS DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 12 2011, 08:27 AM~19851628
> *SUB GABE SEE U TOMORROW GOOD THING THE MEETING IS DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE
> *


LUCKY LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 12 2011, 09:29 AM~19851636
> *LUCKY LOL
> *


IF U GUYS WANT U CAN COME BY MY HOUSE AFTER THE MEETING TO CHECK OUT MY BIKES


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 12 2011, 08:38 AM~19851682
> *IF U GUYS WANT U CAN COME BY MY HOUSE AFTER THE MEETING TO CHECK OUT MY BIKES
> *


YEA MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys at the meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2011, 10:46 AM~19857891
> *See you guys at the meeting.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2011, 09:46 AM~19857891
> *See you guys at the meeting.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

gabe post those pics of those 2 bikes


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 14 2011, 11:14 AM~19867153
> *gabe post those pics of those 2 bikes
> *


I will a little later tonight. I'm not going to Post up Jonathans lil bros yet cause he's not ready to post it yet


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What's up Socios.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2011, 02:38 PM~19903010
> *What's up Socios.
> *


X2


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 18 2011, 01:42 PM~19903036
> *X2
> *


WATS UP!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 15 2011, 04:25 PM~19878119
> *I will a little later tonight. I'm not going to Post up Jonathans lil bros yet cause he's not ready to post it yet
> *


OOOOOPPPPSSS i Still havent posted them cause we are working on the slide show


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 18 2011, 09:13 PM~19906738
> *OOOOOPPPPSSS i Still havent posted them cause we are working on the slide show
> *


wen is it again?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

wats good SocioS!!??


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Feb 18 2011, 09:14 PM~19906749
> *wen is it again?
> *


March 19th


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 19 2011, 11:10 PM~19914159
> *March 19th
> *


k thanx


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Feb 20 2011, 12:07 AM~19914147
> *wats good SocioS!!??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Feb 19 2011, 11:07 PM~19914147
> *wats good SocioS!!??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 20 2011, 12:10 AM~19914159
> *March 19th
> *


wuts march 19th wud i miss?????? :uh:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 22 2011, 08:06 PM~19937404
> *wuts march 19th wud i miss?????? :uh:
> *


Its our car club 10 year anniversary dinner dance


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a older pic


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup socios bc u ya ready for this year i know some ur not and some are just plan lagging it but will get there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 9 2011, 09:15 AM~20049975
> *sup socios bc u ya ready for this year i know some ur not and some are just plan lagging it but will get there
> *


 :uh: Good pep talk.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2011, 09:32 AM~20050086
> *:uh:  Good pep talk.
> *


yup


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

getting some new parts for LIL RAIDER what u think?


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:54 AM~20059806
> *getting some new parts for LIL RAIDER what u think?
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Mar 11 2011, 10:47 PM~20072483
> *looks nice man  :thumbsup:
> *



thx


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:54 AM~20059806
> *getting some new parts for LIL RAIDER what u think?
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats tight Jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Mar 13 2011, 11:23 PM~20085745
> *Dam thats tight Jesse :thumbsup:
> *



long ways to go still need to be cut engrave chrome


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 10 2011, 12:54 PM~20059806
> *getting some new parts for LIL RAIDER what u think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup socios bike hows every one doing ready for the shows i have a filling its going to be a good year .


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 24 2011, 10:32 AM~20169598
> *sup socios bike hows every one doing ready for the shows i have a filling its going to be a good year .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 24 2011, 11:32 AM~20169598
> *sup socios bike hows every one doing ready for the shows i have a filling its going to be a good year .
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

LA ARAÑA BAK IN THE MAKING uffin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

one of my bikes 26''
sparta


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 10:12 AM~20227276
> *one of my bikes 26''
> sparta
> 
> ...


how much for the seat ???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 10:44 AM~20227509
> *how much for the seat ???
> *


jigger please lol not for sale


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Clown C. i dunno if u got this pic, but... its a sick pic of your bike! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 10:12 AM~20227276
> *one of my bikes 26''
> sparta
> 
> ...


I like this pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 10:12 AM~20227276
> *one of my bikes 26''
> sparta
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BRO


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 31 2011, 08:05 PM~20231396
> *Clown C. i dunno if u got this pic, but... its a sick pic of your bike! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, *lesstime*

:angry:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry phone keeps dieing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 10:30 PM~20240629
> *sorry phone keeps dieing
> *


Your fired...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i told you i need a new phone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 10:39 PM~20240709
> *i told you i need a new phone
> *


Im going to sleep. I will yell at you in the morning.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok sounds good sup mike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The forums will be offline for maintenance from 10pm to 2am (pacific)


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2011, 10:46 PM~20240755
> *The forums will be offline for maintenance from 10pm to 2am (pacific)
> *


tomorrow ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

new page


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

wuts up yallz it ur cracker homie :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2011, 10:49 PM~20240772
> *new page
> *


fail :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 1 2011, 10:50 PM~20240777
> *wuts up yallz it ur cracker homie :biggrin:
> *


how you been man ???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 31 2011, 09:05 PM~20231396
> *Clown C. i dunno if u got this pic, but... its a sick pic of your bike! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic  q-vo socios :wave:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 10:52 PM~20240799
> *how you been man ???
> *


good homie busy as hell tryin to finish my trike and customer parts :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 1 2011, 10:57 PM~20240833
> *good homie busy as hell tryin to finish my trike and customer parts :biggrin:
> *


cool what all you got to do to the trike???
am going to need your address soon again


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 10:59 PM~20240847
> *cool what all you got to do to the trike???
> am going to need your address soon again
> *


gona try and finish the paint this week and get it over to my muralist get my new parts to the chromer and pay my engraver plus afew other top secret do hickeys :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn going all out show are you ??


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 1 2011, 11:11 PM~20240915
> *damn going all out show are you ??
> *


yes sir gota step my game up :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 1 2011, 10:50 PM~20240777
> *wuts up yallz it ur cracker homie :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 4 2011, 03:54 PM~20257691
> *
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 4 2011, 09:23 PM~20260981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We need to go for a little spin soon. :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 4 2011, 11:42 PM~20262115
> *x2
> *


Just let us know when. We gotta work around your schedule.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

I know don't rub it in focker


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 5 2011, 10:35 AM~20264593
> *I know don't rub it in focker
> *


That's what she said. :|


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 5 2011, 10:35 AM~20264593
> *I know don't rub it in focker
> *


wats focker :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 5 2011, 11:02 AM~20264796
> *wats focker  :biggrin:
> *


it's the PG version of a better word :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 5 2011, 11:12 AM~20264885
> *it's the PG version of a better word  :biggrin:
> *


oh fucker lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey will you cool guys let me roll???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 5 2011, 12:37 PM~20265486
> *hey will you cool guys let me roll???
> *


Yup. You won't even have p prospect.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 5 2011, 12:37 PM~20265486
> *hey will you cool guys let me roll???
> *


i duno are you cool enough :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 5 2011, 01:17 PM~20265727
> *i duno are you cool enough :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

cangrats on lil raider win at salinas


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 5 2011, 01:47 PM~20266287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 5 2011, 02:47 PM~20266287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 5 2011, 12:37 PM~20265486
> *hey will you cool guys let me roll???
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 5 2011, 02:47 PM~20266287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wanna try to make this a mandatory show for all bike club members


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 12 2011, 06:45 AM~20317998
> *wanna try to make this a mandatory  show for all bike club members
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 12 2011, 05:45 AM~20317998
> *wanna try to make this a mandatory  show for all bike club members
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

i agree with mike.... i was there last year good turn out of lows, but lets make it bigger..... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 5 2011, 04:47 PM~20266287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really dig this bike alot even though I'm not a football fan :biggrin:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

my electric motor for my display coming this year


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Apr 14 2011, 06:53 PM~20341960
> *my electric motor for my display coming this year
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Apr 14 2011, 07:53 PM~20341960
> *my electric motor for my display coming this year
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what did this motor come of off?


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Apr 14 2011, 08:43 PM~20342818
> *:0 what did this motor come of off?
> *


from one of those scooters for old people :roflmao: it goes a lil 2 fast but it works nice :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Apr 14 2011, 07:53 PM~20341960
> *my electric motor for my display coming this year
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Apr 14 2011, 09:51 PM~20342921
> *from one of those scooters for old people  :roflmao: it goes a lil 2 fast but it works nice  :biggrin:
> *


haha never thought off that very creative idea :biggrin:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Apr 17 2011, 08:57 PM~20362124
> *haha never thought off that very creative idea :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro  i just need a regulator 2 slow it down a bit and it'l be ready  2 much balls :boink:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

new project 









bike is for sale $100. im still going to clean it up


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> new project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

> > new project
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-_@Apr 17 2011, 10:08 PM~20362241
> *thanks bro   i just need a regulator 2 slow it down a bit and it'l be ready   2 much balls  :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 19 2011, 10:25 AM~20372868
> *new project
> 
> 
> ...


nice scooter


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 19 2011, 09:25 AM~20372868
> *new project
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2011, 12:19 PM~20403006
> *
> *


Gaby: You've been M.I.A lately where the heck you hiding yourself :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 25 2011, 11:10 AM~20415350
> *Gaby: You've been M.I.A lately where the heck you hiding yourself  :happysad:
> *


I been really busy. Too much stuff going on.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2011, 04:27 PM~20417254
> *I been really busy. Too much stuff going on.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 26 2011, 06:22 AM~20421775
> *:uh:  :uh:  :happysad:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

HELPING THE HOMIE JUCIE HIZ TRIKE










JUICED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 28 2011, 09:45 PM~20444807
> *HELPING THE HOMIE JUCIE HIZ TRIKE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 28 2011, 08:45 PM~20444807
> *HELPING THE HOMIE JUCIE HIZ TRIKE
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Socios


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 28 2011, 09:45 PM~20444807
> *HELPING THE HOMIE JUCIE HIZ TRIKE
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 28 2011, 08:38 AM~20439001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


>


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

TTT SOCIOS FAM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't wait for the Nor Cal show. It's gonna be another good show.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I can't wait for the Nor Cal show. It's gonna be another good show.


O YEA


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

congrads to the socios winners ,,,hope to see you in redding july 16


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

let me know if u wanna go to this show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I can't wait for the Nor Cal show. It's gonna be another good show.


 when is this


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:wave: hi every body


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> when is this


It's the 25th? Not this weekend but the next one in stockton.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's the 25th? Not this weekend but the next one in stockton.


isnt it the 26?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Damn "Sugar Rush" is clean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Damn "Sugar Rush" is clean


thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> isnt it the 26?


Yup. My bad. I didnt have a calendar in front of me.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

hey evreybody i have decided to keep on working on my bike while im working on my car at first my plan was too work on my car and put my bike to the side and wait untill im ficnshed with my car too work on my bike but i have changed my mind too work on both of hem at the same time. i already bought me some rims for my bik already som new 144 twistd spok rims for it and i have more plans for th rims when i get back too woodland


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> hey evreybody i have decided to keep on working on my bike while im working on my car at first my plan was too work on my car and put my bike to the side and wait untill im ficnshed with my car too work on my bike but i have changed my mind too work on both of hem at the same time. i already bought me some rims for my bik already som new 144 twistd spok rims for it and i have more plans for th rims when i get back too woodland


 Cant wait to see it redone homie.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Cant wait to see it redone homie.


and you cant wait to see it done lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup lol


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> and you cant wait to see it done lol


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> hey evreybody i have decided to keep on working on my bike while im working on my car at first my plan was too work on my car and put my bike to the side and wait untill im ficnshed with my car too work on my bike but i have changed my mind too work on both of hem at the same time. i already bought me some rims for my bik already som new 144 twistd spok rims for it and i have more plans for th rims when i get back too woodland


nice  r u in mexico or wat??


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's the 25th? Not this weekend but the next one in stockton.


oh daam i thought it was in august


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

-AZTEC SUNSET- said:


> nice  r u in mexico or wat??


yupp untill august


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> yupp untill august


sucks bro :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> oh daam i thought it was in august


Just get your bike ready for the LRM show in September. We gotta go all out for that one.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

sure am im looking foward to that one
lets do it lets go all out this year:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

yea but hopefully time well fly by quickly:x:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Just get your bike ready for the LRM show in September. We gotta go all out for that one.


you to no more excuses


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Lil Raider


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:chingon:



EL RAIDER said:


> Lil Raider


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> Lil Raider


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> Lil Raider


is there a bike in this pic? im a lil distracted


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

BTTT!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

​TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


>


SWEET!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everybody ready for the woodland show?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

R U ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lilmikew86 said:


> R U ?


I will talk to you about that tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


>



all your bikes are bad ass!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will talk to you about that tomorrow.



:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> :scrutinize:


 I talked to them last night.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Socios :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

ttt!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios coming out strong next year CANT STOP WONT STOP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

See you guys this weekend.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> See you guys this weekend.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

:wave: MISED U AT THE SHOW SRY WAS IN A HURRY


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> :wave: MISED U AT THE SHOW SRY WAS IN A HURRY


lol its cool. i was out getting some last minut pics of the indoor bikes when my mom called. next year for sure though. also my mom forgot to give you the parts that went with it. they wer in a back with my tools.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got a seat for you


socios b.c. prez said:


> See you guys this weekend.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> lol its cool. i was out getting some last minut pics of the indoor bikes when my mom called. next year for sure though. also my mom forgot to give you the parts that went with it. they wer in a back with my tools.


O I WAS WONDERING BUT JUST BOLTS?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> i got a seat for you


Pics?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> tonight or tomorrow morning


Quoted for future refrence. I will be waiting on you.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

qoute the time and day also :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> qoute the time and day also :h5:


What happened to the pic of your forks?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i did get a good pic ill have a good one soon it was dark


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> i did get a good pic ill have a good one soon it was dark


I saw on Facebook that you were going to have some guy named issac draw them?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no that was for handle bars but he a slaker lol j/k , I prob put forks but ment handle bars ,i got the forks almost done as soon as i do ill show you they kind ugly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you get the pic ??? sent like 20 mins ago


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> you get the pic ??? sent like 20 mins ago


 Your call came up weird on my phone so I didn't answer. I called you back and it went straight to voicemail. I didn't get your pics. Give me a call back and let me know where your sending them.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sending to your phone


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> O I WAS WONDERING BUT JUST BOLTS?


i have the guard for the chain to the trike kit,two screws,two nuts(no ****) and these clips not sure what they are for but its what came with the kit. i got it frome a homie in phx in 2010.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

if i need them il let u no


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup brothers wats ur updates


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> sup brothers wats ur updates


 Can't sleep?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Can't sleep?


nope i went to sleep early last nigth


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> nope i went to sleep early last nigth


Coo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

SocioS:wave:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> uffin:


Whats up. Have you made any decisions on the trike?


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whats up. Have you made any decisions on the trike?


yea think so want 2 take the hole front part off and make 2 pices meet in the midle and bolt on a braket on the frame i think it will sit the best like that how u had the one on the meeting


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> yea think so want 2 take the hole front part off and make 2 pices meet in the midle and bolt on a braket on the frame i think it will sit the best like that how u had the one on the meeting


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


i got a pik of mock up on face book


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> View attachment 384904


 Nice frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> View attachment 384904


See how the front of the frame is aiming up? Thats why I did that thing to my trike.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> View attachment 384904


DAMN THAT'S LOW.those frames are weird,they are shorter and way lower,I was gonna use one of those but my crank housing was sitting on the ground,had to swap to a stingray frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

growmaster4 said:


> DAMN THAT'S LOW.those frames are weird,they are shorter and way lower,I was gonna use one of those but my crank housing was sitting on the ground,had to swap to a stingray frame.


 That is a stingray frame.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> DAMN THAT'S LOW.those frames are weird,they are shorter and way lower,I was gonna use one of those but my crank housing was sitting on the ground,had to swap to a stingray frame.


 YEA IT KOOL I HELA LIKE IT PLUS ALL SHOW SO ALL GUD!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> Nice frame


YEA THANX SHES A SEXY BITCH!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> That is a stingray frame.


mine came off a typhoon,I thought they used the longer ones on the stingray


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> View attachment 384904


I want one:run:looks good bro


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up Salvador. Post of some pics of those parts you got.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whats up Salvador. Post of some pics of those parts you got.


whats up raul!!!!will do tomorow in the morning if remember


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

well i finally got a chance to take pics of my scwinn parts. there is alot so it will take me a while to upload them the fist pic is all my schwinn parts in obe pic


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

schwinn head set cups of of schiwnn le tour bike


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

26' schwinn springer fork


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

this crown came with the fork so im not sure if it is a scwhinn or not it does look alot diffrent than the normal crown


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

pic sucks but i have the SA bolt on fork only 1 of them


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

2nd set of schwinn 26 springer fork if you look closly you can see the left over of the dimond sticker on the fork


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

left overs of the dimond sticker
View attachment 400568


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

cant get a good pic of rims but they say s-7 on them and also say schwinn this is the front rim
View attachment 400569


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

cant get a good pic of rims but they say s-7 on them and also say schwinn this is the front rim<IMG id=vbattach_400569 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=400569&stc=1" attachmentid="400569">


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

front hub says schwinn is curcive these are 20' wheels


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

front rim


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

the rear rim i know its a scwhinn but i cant find the stamp but this is the hub there is alot of grooves on it and the brake caliper says bendix 70 mexico


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

rims are very dusty as you can see my fingure prints on the rim haha but there is no rust on both rims just very lil that comes off real easy


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

i belive it is a schwinn sissy bar but not sure it did come off my fair lady at one point it is pretty rusty


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

my shwinn handl bars came of my fair lady and they are very small


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

not sure if it is a schwinn or not but guy i got it from said it was but well see it reads blue flame on it i think


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> well i finally got a chance to take pics of my scwinn parts. there is alot so it will take me a while to upload them the fist pic is all my schwinn parts in obe pic
> View attachment 400560


Let me know if you want to trade anything for that chainguard. I will post a pic with my Schwinn parts so you can see what I got.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

bigger picture of it it is realy strong metal on it too


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

and my left over lowrider stuff oncluding my lil "try to" cutting chan gaurd and anothr big chani gaurd my old sissybar cruiser handle bars sproket and crank left over fender brace and etc.... and i also have two sets off 144's spoke rims one of them says lowrider and bycicle in curcive on the brake caliper


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

sorry for pic quality camera kinda sucks and sorry abou thte size to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> sorry for pic quality camera kinda sucks and sorry abou thte size to


It's all good homie. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's all good homie. Thanks for posting.


Anytime:biggrin: and are you talking about the blue chain gaurd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> Anytime:biggrin: and are you talking about the blue chain gaurd


Yea the blue one. It's a Schwinn chainguard and I can use it on this other frame I got. Are you looking for any other Schwinn parts? I will probably post up my parts on Friday.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea the blue one. It's a Schwinn chainguard and I can use it on this other frame I got. Are you looking for any other Schwinn parts? I will probably post up my parts on Friday.


well what you go to offer?:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> well what you go to offer?:biggrin:


I will post up my parts Saturday so you can check out what I got.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I will post up my parts Saturday so you can check out what I got.


sounds good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Happy New Year SocioS bc


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Happy New Year SocioS bc


Happy new years to you aswell and to all the SocioS to!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What's up Sal, what's up Socios!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SUP SOCIOS YA READY FOR THE SHOW SEASON


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> SUP SOCIOS YA READY FOR THE SHOW SEASON


nice pic of sugar rush in the vegas feature in the new lrm. congrats!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What's up Socios!


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: Shows are coming up soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yes they are so guys let get in gear and get ready for this year i wanna show whit my club not by my self lol


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see these bikes in person!! maybe this year in Woodland!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm new to forums, what does ttt mean? lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dailyridden said:


> i'm new to forums, what does ttt mean? lol


LMFAO...TTT means To The Top..!


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> LMFAO...TTT means To The Top..!


to the top,.... still don't get it. lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:roflmao:
bro you know like how OMG stands for Oh My God
ok and TTT stands for To The Top..


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

i get that, but what's the phrase supposed to mean. I've never heard anyone say that "to the top" i've only seen it on here. i know that it's an acronym.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

dailyridden said:


> i get that, but what's the phrase supposed to mean. I've never heard anyone say that "to the top" i've only seen it on here. i know that it's an acronym.


It mean's that you are bumpin the topic to the top of the first page.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> It mean's that you are bumpin the topic to the top of the first page.


 Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


> nice pic of sugar rush in the vegas feature in the new lrm. congrats!


They used the same photo at least twice!
So props for making the same magazine twice!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

All these bad ass bikes an only one member shows strong with two bikes.. Come on guys season is starting, dust em off shine em up lets see em at shows this season... I would like to see alot more bikes myself, an mike could use a break im sure lol.....


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

96tein said:


> All these bad ass bikes an only one member shows strong with two bikes.. Come on guys season is starting, dust em off shine em up lets see em at shows this season... I would like to see alot more bikes myself, an mike could use a break im sure lol.....


very true!!! i need to get on it aswell!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What's up Socios? You guys ready for the meeting this weekend?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

sure am!!
hey raul do i still bring my schwinn chain gaurd


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yes bring it


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Will do:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> sure am!!
> hey raul do i still bring my schwinn chain gaurd


Sorry I didn't make it to the last meeting. My power steering pump went out and I was stuck for a while. :-(


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wat up brothers


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up brothers


What's up Socio. You ready for the shows? :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What's up Socio. You ready for the shows? :h5:


Lol huh . I'm ready for Mesa how u guys been


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What's up Socio. You ready for the shows? :h5:


r u ready?:drama:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lol huh . I'm ready for Mesa how u guys been


We been good. Just waiting for the summer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> r u ready?:drama:


Ya mero...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good luck to all the members going to the street low show this weekend.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good luck to all the members going to the street low show this weekend.


wat u mean ALL the members lol it was just me jesse nacho and danny .....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> wat u mean ALL the members lol it was just me jesse nacho and danny .....


You mad bro?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


NOPE LOL IM USE IT GOING ALONE LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> NOPE LOL IM USE IT GOING ALONE LOL


How were you going at it alone if nacho, Jesse and Danny were there with you? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> How were you going at it alone if nacho, Jesse and Danny were there with you? :dunno:


as of socios bc sac chapter lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> as of socios bc sac chapter lol


thx for coming out to the show homie :thumbsup: and congrats on the wins


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> as of socios bc sac chapter lol


Oh well I don't go to streetlow shows anymore cause they don't have a semi class.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Oh well I don't go to streetlow shows anymore cause they don't have a semi class.


and you don't have a bike so I guess you guys are even :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol i really went cuz new jugde and to suport my home town and to drop off my neprews bike i built for him  by the way its not just streetlow shows its all the shows hahahahaha but its all good i suport socios bc as a club if we all cant make it at lease im there suporting thats all the matters .......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> thx for coming out to the show homie :thumbsup: and congrats on the wins


thanks bro ill be there next year to


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Oh well I don't go to streetlow shows anymore cause they don't have a semi class.


lol you know the real reason why i stopped when judges judge base on personal reason lol....................


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just giving you a hard time bro lol .....

hey oneofakind can u post ur pic of socios bikes in here


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

How did u do in soledad mikey???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> and you don't have a bike so I guess you guys are even :roflmao:


Mikey just misses the good ole days when I used to drive him around all over the place. And I'm pretty sure he misses my smile or something like that too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> lol you know the real reason why i stopped when judges judge base on personal reason lol....................


Good thing you didn't take it personal. ;-). Now we got a judge who puts full/radical bikes in the wrong class. :-D


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Mikey just misses the good ole days when I used to drive him around all over the place. And I'm pretty sure he misses my smile or something like that too.


hahahahahahahahaha crazy raul


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> How did u do in soledad mikey???


did okay bro 3rd


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> How did u do in soledad mikey???


hows ur bike coming along


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> did okay bro 3rd


sugar rush is doing good then! Congrats


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> hows ur bike coming along


Slow but good! Cnt complain lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Slow but good! Cnt complain lol


cool bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Mikey just misses the good ole days when I used to drive him around all over the place. And I'm pretty sure he misses my smile or something like that too.




:roflmao:I think he got a new person to drive him around lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol i can always stop going to shows and watch the bike club die out but im not like that once a socio always a socio ...... see u at the shows


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> lol i can always stop going to shows and watch the bike club die out but im not like that once a socio always a socio ...... see u at the shows



dam that pedrada hit Raul right on the head I think he got knocked the fuck out :roflmao:



Mikey r u going to Traffic show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just venting bro 

no i use my time off for last weekend already it will be nice to go but gotta work


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

k all is said and lets move on im going to say it the past is the past and let make this year and next year the year socios bc comes back out strong and raul you will alway know ill be here helping you wat can i say we are 2 of the first members of this bike club since day 1


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

crazy jesse lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

do u guys member this


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up homies! hope you guys have a great season!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> do u guys member this


OMG she's got 4 hands wtf !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> do u guys member this



:fool2:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be writing a special message to all bike club members in a few days. I will be posting it here and on Facebook for everyone to read. It's nothing bad just trying to address some club issues.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yo am selling two frames
One custom
One chrome
They need to go asap
No internet so cant upload pictures but heres the # hit me up for a picture 951 224 09 86


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> do u guys member this


i do not remember this? laugh out loud!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> i do not remember this? laugh out loud!!


This was in freno I think at the LG show. Seconds after the pic was taken we got busted by the cops. Lol, good times!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

hahah really for nudity in public?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No it was behind some ones trailer but there was too many people and I'm guessing the cops saw all the people and went to go fuck it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

*To All Socios Bike Club Members – 04/30/2012*

This is the first ever statement I have ever publicized as Socios Bike Club President. I felt that there were many club topics that needed to be openly addressed and thought this would be the best way to reach everyone. The things that have been brought to my attention are concerns about the future of the club, its current membership and the various bike projects that are up and coming, In addition to other questions and concerns other members have. Hopefully my words here will answer or address many questions you have or begin a discussion about something that needs to be brought up.

Let me start by saying that we currently have a good solid amount of bikes in the club. At the moment we can put together a line up of 10 bikes from the different chapters in California alone. It has always been important for our club to have as many entries as possible at a show. It is actually a tradition that began with the club from the beginning. For those that don’t know, it was always important to let everyone know that Socios was a big club and 9 times out of 10 we would win a most members award/plaque where ever we went. The most bikes that we ever presented at a car show was 17, back in 2004 at the LG show in Woodland California. We have come close to beating that record but it still stands today.

Lately, participation has been extremely low. Even though we can claim 10 active bike club members, the actual amount of members participating at car shows is the lowest ever. Most members can say that their personal economic situation is the greatest deterrent from going to car shows and participating. Others might not have the time because they no longer have vacation time or have work obligations. Some can also say they live to far to be able to attend multiple shows every month. Whether the problem is financial or personal we must respect every member’s individual situation as though we are living through it ourselves. Not only because it is the right thing to do but because it is the fair thing to do. This club will not force anyone to choose between paying a utility/phone/insurance/etc bill and going to a car show. Every active member should participate because they want to, not because they must. At the same time, an active member is someone who is ready to participate and willing to go to car shows. All of us have either been affected by the economy or know someone who has been affected by it and it is something that is only temporary. I am more then confident that this club will not only survive this recession, but one day we will soon return to the good times that most of us are familiar with. I only ask you to be patient and to be more understanding of others and their personal situations. 

In regards to the future of the club, we have many bike projects in the works. I have seen mostly all of them and I am excited to see the next generation of Socios bikes that will be winning trophies at future car shows. People always tell me that they love our bikes because they are all different and then they start to point out the details that they like. Every time I hear someone say that it puts a smile on my face because it means that all the hard work we put into our bikes has been paying off. Remember, people don’t always remember who wins first place at a show, they remember the bikes that impressed them the most and that is what we do best. Many of you know its not easy to put these bikes together and because we are good at it, we have become one of the biggest bike clubs in Northern California. We face challenges from other clubs in our own back yards. I sometimes hear rumors about other clubs and other clubs members even come up to me and tell me things like, there coming after Socios for the top spot. But we are still here. I can honestly say that Im not worried about other clubs when we have so much going on and our future is so bright. We will soon see new 12” bikes, a new trike and a few other 20” bikes in different categories coming to the car shows. We have multiple members from the Colusa, Woodland, Sacramento and other chapters building our future. We have accomplished so much in 10 years as a bike club, the next 10 years are just as promising if not better.

Many people have asked me about my current projects and even asked me about the trike that I used to show. My trike unfortunately is in no shape to go to shows. It needs everything from new paint to chrome plating and I honestly don’t see it going to any shows for a long time. I honestly wish I could work on it again but my other project, my 12” is closer to being done. Some of you have seen the progress I have posted online and others have seen it in person. When I first started this project, I set myself a set of goals. The first thing I wanted was for it to be impressive and to represent for our club to the best of my abilities. It also had to be better then my trike and I had a lot of ideas that for parts that I wanted to make for it. Most importantly, it had to be a winner. I set my standards high because as the leader and representative of this club, I wanted to be able to go to a car show and make a statement. I also wanted to represent for all the members and make everyone proud of being a Socio. I am building this bike for all the members so that when I take it to a different city, state or county, it will make sure that all of you are well represented.

On paper, things look a certain way. And in reality things are sometimes different. Sometimes without us wanting to, life steps in and makes a few changes and forces you into a different direction. I know a lot of you personally and I socialize with you guys when ever possible. Most of you already know I have been in a relationship for about two years now and that is going well. I have had to move two times and I am going to have to move again this summer. My job has been very stable but I can honestly say it has not been the best when it comes to pay. In the next few months, things will be getting better there. Even though I call you guys my friends and I trust each one of you, I can honestly say I have never opened up all the way and talked to you guys about whats been going on in my personal life but I feel that in the position I am in, I should be honest with each one of you.

The truth is that building my 12” bike has been hard on me. Especially financially. I am very lucky that I can make my own parts that I can and that I can do all the frame modifications that I want. But with all of that, my project comes with a lot of stories where I had to sacrifice a lot to get it to where it is now. Not having the equipment and tools I need in one place has been a big handicap but I have overcome that obstacle. Even having time to work on my project became a problem because I have been so busy lately. The worst is in the past now. I have met with painters and someone to do body work and I know that when it comes to getting murals and pinstripiing done I wont have a problem getting it done. Honestly, my biggest concern is the chrome plating and engraving that I want for all my parts on the bike. I have talked to two different engravers about my project and both can assure me that my project can be done at a reasonable price that will work with me. The only thing that is stopping me from moving forward, besides not having all my parts done, is life itself. I have had to spend money on my car and other personal expenses. All of us have bills to pay and we all know how money comes and goes and with me it is no different. The only thing I can do is continue to save until I have the opportunity to move forward with that part of the project. Mean while I will have to focus on other parts of the project until I reach the plating and engraving and get that done then. The economy has affected my job but it is slowly recovering from that. Things are getting better and Im still dedicated to this project like the first day I started on it. If I stopped working on it, it wasn’t bcause I wanted to, its because I had to. I did not intend for this project to take this long but realistically, getting my bike to the level of detail that I want will take time to get it there. I now have a schedule for my project so I can continue the progress on my bike and get it finished when I am able to.

Even with all of that, the economy has not affected my dedication to this club. Even though I am not always able to attend as many car shows like before, I have always been available to help out a member and do what I can for this club. No one is perfect, including me and I know that in the past I have not made phone calls or done other things that I have been responsible for. All I can say is that Im sorry for not following through and dropping the ball. I take my position seriously and I hope you guys will take my new project as a sign of how serious I take my job. Still, there are a few things that have bothered me lately. I have had people question my dedication to what we do. People have said things about me behind my back and have lost faith in me. Maybe if these people knew a little bit more about me and walked in my shoes for a while, they would see things differently? Its always easy for someone to say something when they don’t know the whole story. It honestly makes me mad when people question my dedication and leadership given all that I have done for this club. Some people like to forget that I was the first bike club member to show at the Las Vegas Super Show back in 2005 and that I had my bike featured in Lowrider Bicycle Magazine. I guess none of that matters to some people.

Now I know that I haven’t been as active in the club in the last few years and I will admit that I haven’t participated as much as I could. But it is a disgrace to have someone drag my name in the mud because I don’t meet their standards. I really don’t understand why someone would throw out everything I have accomplished for the club in the last 10 years over something like that. It’s a terrible feeling but I can honestly tell you all that its not enough to make me give up on what we do. My love for this club is bigger the hatred and anger individuals have for me. I have already put all of that in the past and its now about the future. All I know is when my little bike comes out its going to have people talking about it on top of other things. I honestly cant wait for that day. But I just have to keep waiting like the rest of you.


Like I said before, the future is bright and I want to be a part of it. I want all of you to be a part of it and I want to be standing next to all of you at a car show with all our bikes in attendance, showing everyone why we are the best. I don’t know when that day will come but it will come when we work together and not against each other. Tomorrow is the first day of March. Our car show is in 27 days. People will come from all over to check out our car show and see what we are about. I would like for us to all get together again after that at one show this year. I would like to see everyone go to the LRM show in Woodland, September 29th. It will be a good show to go to for a few reasons. First of all the show is from 3PM to 10PM so that will make it interesting. And it will be the last show before the Vegas Super Show so you know there will be all kinds of new cars and bikes coming out for the first time. I would also like to promise every member, that I will be going to this show with one of my own bikes. It will not be my trike or my 12” project. But it is one of my own projects that I have had for a long time. I just have never had the time to work on it before. All I want is to be out there with you guys and start winning trophies again for the club. I hope that I can count on all of you to be at the Woodland show in September. Some of you might have questions or comments after you read this. Feel free to send me a message, email, text or whatever works for you. I hope I have answered some questions for you guys and if all goes well, I will see you at the shows again. Thanks.

Raul Alfaro
Socios Bike Club President


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BC PRES DROPPING IN FOR THE BUMP AND THIS WAS WELL SAID. TTT


socios b.c. prez said:


> *To All Socios Bike Club Members – 04/30/2012*
> 
> This is the first ever statement I have ever publicized as Socios Bike Club President. I felt that there were many club topics that needed to be openly addressed and thought this would be the best way to reach everyone. The things that have been brought to my attention are concerns about the future of the club, its current membership and the various bike projects that are up and coming, In addition to other questions and concerns other members have. Hopefully my words here will answer or address many questions you have or begin a discussion about something that needs to be brought up.
> 
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> *To All Socios Bike Club Members – 04/30/2012*
> 
> This is the first ever statement I have ever publicized as Socios Bike Club President. I felt that there were many club topics that needed to be openly addressed and thought this would be the best way to reach everyone. The things that have been brought to my attention are concerns about the future of the club, its current membership and the various bike projects that are up and coming, In addition to other questions and concerns other members have. Hopefully my words here will answer or address many questions you have or begin a discussion about something that needs to be brought up.
> 
> ...


well said 100%


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios TTT


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> *To All Socios Bike Club Members – 04/30/2012*
> 
> This is the first ever statement I have ever publicized as Socios Bike Club President. I felt that there were many club topics that needed to be openly addressed and thought this would be the best way to reach everyone. The things that have been brought to my attention are concerns about the future of the club, its current membership and the various bike projects that are up and coming, In addition to other questions and concerns other members have. Hopefully my words here will answer or address many questions you have or begin a discussion about something that needs to be brought up.
> 
> ...


Well put homie


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

Even though I'm not a member, I will go to my greatest lengths and try to attend the upcoming show.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats to all the members who placed yesterday.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Congrats to all the members who placed yesterday.


Meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> Meh


I would also like to thank your mouth for placing over the weekend.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so Mr. President are you going to coordinate the move in for the Lowrider show in Woodland?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios bc roll call for woodland 

sugar rush
baby x
sparta


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> so Mr. President are you going to coordinate the move in for the Lowrider show in Woodland?


Plans are already in motion. Three bikes registered already. I will pre reg you tomorrow and make some calls when I get home to See who can make it and who can't.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios bc roll call for woodland 

sugar rush
baby x
sparta 
Lil Raider​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Plans are already in motion. Three bikes registered already. I will pre reg you tomorrow and make some calls when I get home to See who can make it and who can't.


thx save me a spot I will get there sat am gotta book my hotel u want to take care of that too :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> thx save me a spot I will get there sat am gotta book my hotel u want to take care of that too :biggrin:


Sure, just get me all your credit card info and I will take care of it.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I would also like to thank your mouth for placing over the weekend.


A really small mehhhhhh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> A really small mehhhhhh


Jea!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Sure, just get me all your credit card info and I will take care of it.


:buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just seen some new Socios bikes that are gonna bust out at the LRM show in September.  Its going to be a good show. uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's almost about that time of year again for our Viva Tropicana show in Laughlin NV. Reserve your room's and register your rides now!









A little peek from our last show/event.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events-6.html
Roll call has started so hit us up and let us know that your rollin out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cana-car-show-laughlin-nv-sept-28th-29th.html

~ROLL CALL~
CAR CLUB'S
E STREET CRUIZERS CC
DEVOTIONS CC LV CHAP
GROUPE CC
ROYOL FANTACIES CC



BIKE CLUB'S
PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C



MOTOR CYCLE GROUP'S



SOLO RIDER'S


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Plans are already in motion. Three bikes registered already. I will pre reg you tomorrow and make some calls when I get home to See who can make it and who can't.



????????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> ????????????????????


I keep forgetting. Text me your address.


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

this trike is clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

idillon said:


> View attachment 508958
> this trike is clean


R.I.P.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I keep forgetting. Text me your address.



:finger:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo my SOCIOS homie, whats up. Not sure if you guys saw this or not, figured, I'd share the link.
Rides mag did a nice job on covering the event. looking good fellas

http://www.rides-mag.com/car-shows/2012/06/socios-car-club-10th-anniversary/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Yo my SOCIOS homie, whats up. Not sure if you guys saw this or not, figured, I'd share the link.
> Rides mag did a nice job on covering the event. looking good fellas
> 
> http://www.rides-mag.com/car-shows/2012/06/socios-car-club-10th-anniversary/


Good looking out little homie.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good looking out little homie.


no doubt bro figured if you guys havent seen it you'd like to know ya was in the mag. for the show. I lol'd though when I read your post 'little' homie. I'm 30yrs old and 6 ft 1 bro lol. :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> no doubt bro figured if you guys havent seen it you'd like to know ya was in the mag. for the show. I lol'd though when I read your post 'little' homie. I'm 30yrs old and 6 ft 1 bro lol. :rofl:


Well you younger and shorter then me so....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats to Lil Raider and Mikey both taking 1st place at the Merced car show yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

[h=2]







CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012[/h]_*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> R.I.P.


X2


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

mr.widow-maker said:


> _LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


Sorry lil homie. Can't make it, I got a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


socios b.c. prez said:


> Sorry lil homie. Can't make it, I got a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


>


Are those my old rims?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I gotta do some more photoshops one of these days. Jesse mandame unas fotos de unas viejas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost show time! TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup we ready but are u ready


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup we ready but are u ready


It's going to be down to the wire!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's going to be down to the wire!


stop wasteing time at boring events and get this shit done lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> stop wasteing time at boring events and get this shit done lol


Wtf? Boring events? Can't do shit until the plater and the painter are done.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Wtf? Boring events? Can't do shit until the plater and the painter are done.


lol messing whit u


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

time is almost dead line for pre reg is august 30. i need all the bike members that are going to the woodland show to try to meet there in woodland friday sept 28th for move in and set up pm me if u need more info... jesse i will have a spot save for u ..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

roll call for the woodland show 
__________________________
1.me - sugar rush
2.me- baby x
3.rick- sparta
4.juanito- freaky behavior 
5.danny- lil raider 
6.raul- tba
7.berna - velvet rose
8.berna- twisted rose 
9.gala -- diamond girl
10.salvador.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> roll call for the woodland show
> __________________________
> 1.me - sugar rush
> 2.me- baby x
> ...


Deadline for pre reg got extended to September 8. Get those pre reg in!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

came out nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup it got done first lol the og member is coming back out .......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Clown Confusion said:


> yup it got done first lol the og member is coming back out .......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> yup it got done first lol the og member is coming back out .......


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SocioS bc coming out strong in woodland this year


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> SocioS bc coming out strong in woodland this year


Are you sure.....got my camera ready....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Are you sure.....got my camera ready....


yup all 3 of my bike lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> Are you sure.....got my camera ready....


Fo sho homie. It's going to be a great topic kinda show. lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Fo sho homie. It's going to be a great topic kinda show. lol


lol yup


----------



## downlow408 (May 17, 2012)

dope ass bikes! hope I can make it to woodland and see some in person!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_


















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry homie, cant make it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got my chrome yesterday, dropped off the frame for paint. Upholstery tomorrow and my bike will be ready for the show this weekend.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got my chrome yesterday, dropped off the frame for paint. Upholstery tomorrow and my bike will be ready for the show this weekend.


The 12 ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> The 12 ?


No, I have been working on my original 20" that I have had forever. I just haven't had any time to do a build up on it and its all been last minute unfortunately. If I have time tomorrow I will start a topic for it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats to Danny took 2nd at Rezmada


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> congrats to Danny took 2nd at Rezmada


thats clean


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats SOCIOS for the wins at Woodland Danny took 2nd


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

idillon said:


> thats clean


thx


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Wats up.socios nice to.see u guys u guys were looking good out the lot of sick ass bike and congrats to all the winers


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice pics bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


>


thx for the pic Mikey who has the total of awards won at the show? 

I know we had like 9 cars and bout 13 bikes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

You guys had a nice lineup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks bro. I think we only had two bikes that didn't place. El Raider got second, I took first, the Sparta bike got third. We took first and second street. Sugar rush got first semi and baby x got second 12". We also took 2nd or third full custom. But we did pretty good on Sunday.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Thanks bro. I think we only had two bikes that didn't place. El Raider got second, I took first, the Sparta bike got third. We took first and second street. Sugar rush got first semi and baby x got second 12". We also took 2nd or third full custom. But we did pretty good on Sunday.


LINE UP LOOKED REAL GOOD I REALLY LINE THAT GREEB FULL CUSTOM VERY CLEAN..


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:Who owns this bike ? glad to know that the bike still around and they taking it to shows!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

chinto67 said:


> View attachment 551484
> :thumbsup:Who owns this bike ? glad to know that the bike still around and they taking it to shows!


i forgot his name lol


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

it used to be my bike i sold it in 2010, really i regret selling it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Thanks bro. I think we only had two bikes that didn't place. El Raider got second, I took first, the Sparta bike got third. We took first and second street. Sugar rush got first semi and baby x got second 12". We also took 2nd or third full custom. But we did pretty good on Sunday.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up got my dec. lowrider mag today they had coverage of the show and a pic of raul and mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup socios lets get things ready for next year after the holiday thou ....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sup Rolo? How's the 12" doin?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't forget the get together 12/30..


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Bike club meeting this weekend. Location tba.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> meh


Make sure you make it this weekend so we can jump you in


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

BACK ON THIS BITCH!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> BACK ON THIS BITCH!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Bike club meeting will be at the Roundtable in Woodland at noon this Sunday. They will have the pizza buffet for $6.99. Give me a call if you guys can't make it. See you there. 

421 Pioneer Ave, Woodland, Ca


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

was thinking just to go to the car show saw Miley mention it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> was thinking just to go to the car show saw Miley mention it


I don't understand what you just said but bring some $$$ for the buffet on Sunday.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

I ment y don't we just meet up at the car show there's going to be?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> I ment y don't we just meet up at the car show there's going to be?


Which one? There's an la show I want to talk about and the Streetlow show.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

the auto rama one Mikey was talking about


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> the auto rama one Mikey was talking about


Too expensive for me and I don't know if anyone else is going to autorama?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

18 bucks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> 18 bucks


:wow: For that much I can pay for two at the buffet.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :wow: For that much I can pay for two at the buffet.


and that's all you can eat :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Plus whatever it costs to park at cal expo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Streetlow show coming up in 10 days.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:​


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

raul u got some people to call they were looking for u about the la show...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> raul u got some people to call they were looking for u about the la show...


Ok send me a pm or text.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


>


:h5:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

WATSONVILLE RIDERS CAR SHOW APRIL 28 At THE WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME $20 PER CAR $15 PER BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nows a good time to place an order for a plaque. Order now and pick it up at our show in May.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

AT THE DEVOTIONS CAR SHOW JUNE 9TH 2013
1ST PLACE STREET ... JAUNITO'S BIKE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DEVOTIONS SHOW JUNE 9TH 2013
1ST PLACE FULL CUSTOM SUGAR RUSH


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DEVOTIONS SHOW JUNE 9TH 2013
1ST PLACE 26'' RICK'S BIKE SPARTA


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DEVOTIONS SHOW JUNE 9TH 2013

JUST FOR SHOW .... A BROTHERS LOVE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats SOCIOS :thumbsup:


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey SOCIOS! Im new to the lowrider lifestyle and i bought this frame to start my trike... turns out it the old corona trike from your guys club! 

I also wanted to say that your guys club has some SWEEEET bikes ! Keep on lowriding hope to see you at the shows when im done with this trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

chrismiller said:


> View attachment 661040
> 
> 
> Hey SOCIOS! Im new to the lowrider lifestyle and i bought this frame to start my trike... turns out it the old corona trike from your guys club!
> ...


Yup, that's the corona trike frame. I'm glad to see its survived after all this time.


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

yup. Wheres your guys club from ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

chrismiller said:


> yup. Wheres your guys club from ?


That bike was from woodland but we have chapters in woodland, Sacramento, Stockton, San Jose, colusa county, Monterey county and tj. I know I'm forgetting a chapter.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Saint luis.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


>


It's got a nice juicy display!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Clean bikes socios!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks homie.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Thanks homie.


What's up raul and mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sup bro just getting ready for fresno show


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Sup bro just getting ready for fresno show


Cool were el raider


----------



## elpinchesimer (Jul 31, 2013)

*Hey there, I just want everyone know that the car show **Saturday, August 3rd is this weekend and I hope you can make it. I will still work that morning and Volunteer for the rest of the event. It will be at the San Joaquin Delta Flea Market in Stockton. We will still have a Dj and food there as well.... But the time is from 10am-6pm I hope you can come and invite your friends and family..... Bring in cars and bikes to compete or just for show to everyone.... They will not deny you. To compete it will be cars/trucks $20 and bikes and tricycles $10. You can come bring your cars to show for free at the car show.... Would anyone be interested in coming?*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

There is so much going on this weekend most of our members are going to the north cal riders show


----------



## elpinchesimer (Jul 31, 2013)

On August 3rd 2013, we are going to have our First Car Show at The San Joaquin Delta Flea Market in Stockton California. We have a whole parking lot just for cars and we would want Everyone come and enjoy our event. The Market at San Joaquin Delta College will be having our very first Car Show. Save the date, Saturday August 3rd, 2013. We are going to be featuring The Viejitos Car & Bike Club (San Joaquin Chapter) This will be an all day event happening with our weekend Flea Market. The Time will be from 10am-6pm. If you know anyone who might be interested in bringing in their Car Club or Cars, tell them to please E-Mail me at [email protected] . In Addition, if they just want to show their rides, then entry is FREE, but if you want to compete against other rides it's Cars & Trucks $20 Bikes & Tricycles $10. All proceeds benefit the Passport to College Program. The Car Show will be a FULL parking lot. It will be in the L3 Parking Lot of Delta College Right next to Target. Our address is 5151 Pacific Ave Stockton CA 95207. No Attitudes, No Drama, San Joaquin Delta Police Department in FULL force. 
Our Trophies will be in 1st, 2nd, 3rd Place....
Best In Show 1930's
Best In Show 1940's
Best In Show 1950's
Best In Show 1960's
Best In Show 1970's


You can Bring in Cars/Trucks/Bikes in at anytime of the day but 1st come 1st serve....
Preferably we would want all cars that want to compete for trophies to come in from 7am-12pm....

We WILL have tons of people because this is with our regular flea market and will be a fun event for everyone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Bike club meeting 11/24 @ 1pm in sac for those that can make it.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx to Sact and Stockton chapters for coming to the Streetlow show and help me rep SOCIOS :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

here it is Danny's bike couldn't get the other frame back so we got this one 
1968 Schwinn, Steven from 51/50 handle all the paint, Dave's custom the fenders, Madrigal customs the fender braces and other parts plus helped put it together, Raul the custom chain guard thx guys for all your help and hopfully I'm not forgetting anyone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 1185810
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Jesse. What's the next show your going to? Does Freddy have the swords too?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Quedo chingona bad ass


EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 1185810
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Looks good Jesse. What's the next show your going to? Does Freddy have the swords too?


thx Raul not sure on what show is next and no I have the swords I think I want to get them engrave and chrome 



Mr.Chop Top said:


> Quedo chingona bad ass


gracias cabron :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 1185810
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quedo perrona y your welcomed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any members interested in going to the LRM Fresno show 08/02?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Quedo perrona y your welcomed.


:thumbsup:



socios b.c. prez said:


> Any members interested in going to the LRM Fresno show 08/02?


I'm going but only taking the truck or bike will see which one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Orale Jesse. I will be there for sure. We'll see who else wants to go


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Orale Jesse. I will be there for sure. We'll see who else wants to go


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt socios


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my street custom bike 
cherry


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

Took a lil break but I'm back in a way lol to those who still want to talk what's up guys! It's Ricardo from williams by the way lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> Took a lil break but I'm back in a way lol to those who still want to talk what's up guys! It's Ricardo from williams by the way lol


Call me bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> Took a lil break but I'm back in a way lol to those who still want to talk what's up guys! It's Ricardo from williams by the way lol


Whats up bro? hows that trike coming? i met up with the guy that now owns your red fairlady frame with the spider on it.


----------

